#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge Multiple Rows but I want Result in Single Record

## Jhon Mustofa

hi all...

i have mail merge data :
in source in ms excel and main document in ms word...
i  use office 2007 & 2013....
i want to from several record in ms excel will display / presented in single document in ms word using mail merge
e.q..in ms excel format

name ---- city
a --------- la
a----------nw
b----------wq
f-----------xx
f-----------yy
f-----------zz

etc...

after mail merge for  record a {in ms word-mail merge}:
a------la
  ------nw

etc...

automatic adjusted result based on same name or maybe joint record..i don't know 

any help, much be appreciated...

john m

----------


## macropod

You can use Word's Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge facility for this (the terminology depends on the Word version). To see how to do so with any mailmerge data source supported by Word, check out my Microsoft Word Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge Tutorial at:
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sho...merge-Tutorial
or:
http://www.gmayor.com/Zips/Catalogue%20Mailmerge.zip
The tutorial covers everything from list creation to the insertion & calculation of values in multi-record tables in letters. Do read the tutorial before trying to use the mailmerge document included with it.

Depending on what you're trying to achieve, the field coding for this can be complex. However, since the tutorial document includes working field codes for all of its examples, most of the hard work has already been done for you - you should be able to do little more than copy/paste the relevant field codes into your own mailmerge main document, substitute/insert  your own field names and adjust the formatting to get the results you desire. For some worked examples, see the attachments to the posts at:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post23345
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post30327
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sho...l=1#post928391

Another option would be to use a DATABASE field in a normal ‘letter’ mailmerge main document and a macro to drive the process. An example of this approach can be found at: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/o...1-1996c14dca5d
The DATABASE field can even be used without recourse to a mailmerge. An example of such usage can be found at: http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post67097

Alternatively, you may want to try one of the Many-to-One Mail Merge add-ins, from:
Graham Mayor at http://www.gmayor.com/ManyToOne.htm; or
Doug Robbins at http://bit.ly/1hduSCB

----------


## Jhon Mustofa

hi macropod....thank alot your suggestion...and i have choice to use http://www.gmayor.com/ManyToOne.htm
but i have try hardly but this app not working well....
have you another idea?

i thnink the new version app is not working well...
i watch in youtube in old version work well...

----------


## macropod

If you have problems with the addin, you'll have to contact the owner directly for support.

----------


## Jhon Mustofa

hi macropod..

i found problem about connection to excel ..
i try use tool mail merge many to one..in this link http://www.gmayor.com/ManyToOne.htm
since i try to run always not working showing notification, my excel file is good not broken can open normal...
when i connected with merge many to one , thet problem showing :

error number 1004

excel cannot open the file"data.....xlsx" because the file format or file extension is not valid.......

how to fixed it or solution?

----------


## AliGW

We cannot help you to solve issues with third-party add-ins. Please contact the add-in developer for support.

----------

